# Saltist 30h and 20h



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Both reels in good shape but used. $90 each.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Make Offer


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

$50 for the 20h? Pick it up with the mag?


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

$70


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

Ok I'll take it


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Pics of the 30h. Interested


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

is the 30h gone as well? and whats you lowest offer on that?


----------



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

ill do 80 on the 30 if its still around


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Yes guys the reels are gone.I was out of town.


----------

